# Chinese Movement Id Please?



## Nello (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi all - new here............. Can anyone ID this Chinese movement for me?

I need a new stem - anyone know anything that may be suitable please?


----------



## Nello (Aug 19, 2013)

Photos taken from the watchusseek forum but the movement I have is identical it seems and there are no marks visible on it at all without any disassembly.......


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

It's a Shanghai B auto, 2nd generation. I'm not sure if they changed the stem with the upgrade a few years ago so no idea if a SB1H or SB1ZZ stem will fit. Probably will, if you want to trawl eBay for cheap non-running Shanghai hand-winders with date function. If it's got the GMT function then the current designation is RK4D so you could try looking that up in Cousins' catalogue to see if they sell stems. Try 'SH RK4D' maybe.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I just knew Chas would know the answer to this question :notworthy:

Ni Hao Ma Chas!


----------



## Nello (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the information - any idea where I could find a stem? Have looked/searched on your info supplied but so far have drawn a blank?..............


----------

